# St. James Club - Antigua



## JanT (Jan 8, 2008)

Has anyone stayed at the St. James Club in Antigua?  We just confirmed in there in Unit 422 (2 bedroom villa).  I looked at the resort map on their website and can see where the villas a located but wanted to see exactly where our unit is at.  

TIA!


----------



## gmarine (Jan 8, 2008)

422 is a middle hill villa next to the adult only pool. Keep in mind that you may not actually end up with that villa. Final villa assignment wont be until check in and owners doing internal exchanges have preference in villa assignment.

That being said, there isnt a bad villa at SJC. Some are better than others but all are fantastic. Consider yourself lucky that you got a trade to SJC. Typical resort rental rates for the two bedroom villas are $6-$7K per week and up.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 8, 2008)

You are SO lucky -- who did you use to get your trade?  The units are huge, ours was tri-level.  It's been about 5 yrs. ago, but I remember huge lanais overlooking the water.  Also there were at least 3 restaurants, full service spa, you name it -- it had it.

The only downside is that the island doesn't believe in street signs, so driving a car there was impossible.  We ended up using cabs the whole week.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice trade! It's part of Elite resorts. My brother has stayed at their sister resort Galley Bay and raved about it.


----------



## JanT (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, I was very lucky and I'm not sure how we got so lucky.  We are confirmed for Week 39 (Sept 27-Oct 4) which is during hurricane season but that's ok.  We'll take our chances.  Hopefully this will be a quiet hurricane season!!  

I used our Week 22, 1 bedroom lock-off Polo Towers Suites unit to get it.  It only took about 8 days to pull the exchange, too which really shocked me.  I put VGS on the list of "dream" spots when I put in the request and didn't expect to get an exchange because I know it's difficult to get in there.  But, this morning when I looked at my e-mail there it was - the II Confirmation!  And a 2 bedroom villa to boot.  It's been a good day!!


----------



## gmarine (Jan 8, 2008)

I wouldnt worry too much about hurricane season, however I would take out the insurance offered by II. Its a good value for the $. 

Every year SJC typically deposits several units from the end of August through mid-October which is generally off season for Antigua.

This is a link to the resorts website.
http://eliteislandresorts.com/site/resorts.asp?resortID=11&islandID=1


----------



## JanT (Jan 13, 2008)

I've decided to take the insurance, just in case.  

We have booked our airline flights and will be arriving in Antigua at 10:30 pm.  Does anyone know if there will be a problem getting a taxi at that hour?  I would assume as long as flights are landing that taxis will be hanging out at the airport?


----------



## gmarine (Jan 13, 2008)

You shouldnt have a problem getting a taxi. Its too bad your getting in so late and losing the first day. 

By the time you get to the resort it will probably be around 1AM with nothing open for food or drink so plan accordingly. Make sure you notify the resort directly that you will be arriving so late and note who you spoke with.


----------



## JanT (Jan 13, 2008)

Actually we are renting one night on the 26th because our reservation doesn't begin until the 27th.  When I noted how long the flight time was we decided to leave on the 26th and get in late and wake up in paradise our first true day there (27th).  It's $400 a night via Travelocity but worth it for a couple of reasons.  If we broke up the trip, still flying on the 26th but laying over in San Juan we would have had taxi costs plus a night's lodging.  Plus, we couldn't get a flight out of SJU until 12:15 or so and would have landed in ANU at 1:30.  Another 30-40 minute taxi ride to the resort and the day would have been shot.  So, going ahead and flying directly into Antigua on the 26th and renting one night isn't that much more and we get our first full day of timeshare!!


----------



## gmarine (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats a great way to do it. Have a great trip.


----------



## JanT (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks gmarine!!  We are really looking forward to it!


----------

